# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvat hävisi

## bussifriikki

Mun kuvat hävisivät. Laitoin galleriaan eilen kuvia HelBin busseista ja ne oli siellä mut kun kävin galleriassa muutamaa tuntia myöhemmin ne ei ollut siellä.

----------


## vko

Kuvat erehdyksessä hyväksyttiin galleriaan, mutta myöhemmin poistettiin koska ne eivät olleet gallerian sääntöjen mukaisia (todella huonolaatuisia). Myös tänään lisäämäsi kuvat on suoraan poistettu mm. niiden huonon laadun takia.

----------


## bussifriikki

ai kiva... no ne on kuvattu 4.1 megapikselin kameralla. onko liian huono kamera vai mikä on?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vko

Olisin mielelläni tämänkin asian käsitellyt vaikkapa yksityisviestien välityksellä, mutta kun kerran julkisesti kysyit, niin vastataan...

Eilisissä kuvissasi oli tarkennus kirjaimellisesti metsässä, eikä lähelläkään kuvan kohdetta. Lisäksi toisessa valotus oli niin hukassa, ettei kuvan kohdetta meinannut erottaa, taivas kyllä oli mukavan sininen. Tämän päiväisissä kuvissasi oli tarkennus edelleen hakusessa. En myöskään huomannut autojen kyljissä mitään ihmeellistä, jonka takia kuvassa pitäisi näkyä ainoastaan puoli kylkeä. Lisäksi en ole nähnyt yhdessäkään HelBin MAN:ssa lukevan kyljessä "Westendin Linja", toisin kuin kirjoittamasi kuvateksti väitti; muutenkin auto näytti enemmän Ikarukselta kuin MAN:lta.

Valokuvauksessakin harjoitus tekee mestarin, mutta foorumin ylläpidon ja moderaattorien aikaa sekä palvelimen resursseja ei tule tuhlata lisäämällä harjoituskuvia galleriaan.

Tämä aihe lienee käsitelty, joten viestiketju on suljettu.

----------

